Ask HN: Why did you choose RDS while it is much more expensive than self host? - Elect2
======
freestockoption
Maintenance is automatically handled. If you are paying an engineer to
maintain a server, it could pay for itself in time saved. Also, the
configuration is automated/standardized so I can have some confidence that
backups happen and things are setup the same way each time.

For personal projects, I self host on a local machine to save money. Basically
free except time, but most personal projects are things just getting started
and need little in the way of scaling or maintenance.

------
smt88
It's much cheaper than self-hosting for us because it requires nearly zero
human intervention.

